# Biochemistry stress



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

This subject is killing me. Out of all my courses this is the only one I study a lot and from the beginning so I don't procrastinate . But it's useless . There's too much information to process . Even if it gets processed in my brain it can't stick . I failed the Biochem Lab midterm a couple of days ago after studying so hard. Biochemistry is sucking all the energy I have left in me. I have an exam in a few days , I'm not even procrastinating . This is the first course I ever studied so meh for and I'm still struggling. I'm lucky if I even pass. I'm looking back at past papers/questions and I'm like "where the hell did that come from " . I'm skimming past the chapter that I already studied for and I can't remember much. There is so much info in this stupid course. I'm an undergrad for Gods sake. It's like I put my energy into something that's impossible to conquer. I'm not gonna study anymore , the stress isn't worth it.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

It's just about memory over anything and everything. It's bull. I'll never understand how someone can exceed in a subject/science that just involves a lot of rote memorization such as biology or medicine. I'm taking a microbiology course and barely managing a C in it. Too much energy for nothing. I'll stick to math and physics, thanks.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Arials said:


> Biochemistry is hard. Try your best you can always repeat if you don't pass. *Make sure you understand what you are studying rather than just memorisation.* Maybe make cue cards or look up memory techniques. Ask your lecturer.


Yea. This is how you do it.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Unknown0001 said:


> This subject is killing me. Out of all my courses this is the only one I study a lot and from the beginning so I don't procrastinate . But it's useless . There's too much information to process . Even if it gets processed in my brain it can't stick . I failed the Biochem Lab midterm a couple of days ago after studying so hard. Biochemistry is sucking all the energy I have left in me. I have an exam in a few days , I'm not even procrastinating . This is the first course I ever studied so meh for and I'm still struggling. I'm lucky if I even pass. I'm looking back at past papers/questions and I'm like "where the hell did that come from " . I'm skimming past the chapter that I already studied for and I can't remember much. There is so much info in this stupid course. I'm an undergrad for Gods sake. It's like I put my energy into something that's impossible to conquer. I'm not gonna study anymore , the stress isn't worth it.


I'm a biochem major and I feel your pain. I'm a senior now and I struggled in biochem 2 when I took it last semester. To be honest though, I struggled more in Ochem for majors, physics, and (this bas**** biophysical chemistry I'm in right now). I'm not a memorizer either. I survived biochem by understanding the types of questions I'd need to know to get the most points possible on the test. Our test were long answer and then multiple choice and our professor would tell us what main concepts to study for the questions. A lot of it has to do with your professor. He can make the class hell or not hell. The one thing I did that helped me so much in classes like biology (which I hate I'm a chemistry person) and biochemistry, which have a lot of concepts that build, is to write everything. Go over every single diagram in the text book and understand what it is saying. Look up everything you don't understand about the diagrams. Skim the text and take notes, then drill with problems. Problems, problems, problems and diagrams... It took me like 6-8 hours to dissect a chapter. Then I did problems. Then I did review problems. My final grade for the class was a B.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

JD91 said:


> I'm a biochem major and I feel your pain. I'm a senior now and I struggled in biochem 2 when I took it last semester. To be honest though, I struggled more in Ochem for majors, physics, and (this bas**** biophysical chemistry I'm in right now). I'm not a memorizer either. I survived biochem by understanding the types of questions I'd need to know to get the most points possible on the test. Our test were long answer and then multiple choice and our professor would tell us what main concepts to study for the questions. A lot of it has to do with your professor. He can make the class hell or not hell. The one thing I did that helped me so much in classes like biology (which I hate I'm a chemistry person) and biochemistry, which have a lot of concepts that build, is to write everything. Go over every single diagram in the text book and understand what it is saying. Look up everything you don't understand about the diagrams. Skim the text and take notes, then drill with problems. Problems, problems, problems and diagrams... It took me like 6-8 hours to dissect a chapter. Then I did problems. Then I did review problems. My final grade for the class was a B.


Props to you for being a biochem major!


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Good luck OP, biochem is bloody hard!


----------

